# SOLD Jackson Sidekick Kids Whitewater Kayak



## nedjumper

Tom, did you sell your Side Kick?


----------



## tom.lohkamp

nedjumper said:


> Tom, did you sell your Side Kick?


Yes. I'll remove the post.


----------



## tom.lohkamp

I don't see how to delete the post, so I marked it sold.


----------



## PeterWestly

Hi


----------

